# Shaw Direct and Xplornet



## Gorally08 (Mar 23, 2014)

IF you have both Shaw Direct and Xplornet services here in Mexico, please share your experiences. We live in a somewhat remote area south of Zihuatanejo and are having a problem getting reliable information regarding satellite TVS and internet in general and more specifically Shaw Direct and Xplornet internet services.

THANKS in advance for your help.


----------



## davidaanthony (Apr 30, 2014)

*Shaw Direct with Explornet*

I would be interested in any information related to this subject. 

Shaw Direct with Explornet in Mexico

Thanks,

David


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have never heard of Explornet, but Shaw does not legally serve Mexico, or any other place outside of Canada. So, those with experience may be hesitant to post publicly how they manage to see it.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I don´t understand your problem. We have and have had Shaw satellite service for years at Lake Chapaa but don´t know what "xplornet" is. What are you tyryig to accomplish?


----------



## davidaanthony (Apr 30, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> I don´t understand your problem. We have and have had Shaw satellite service for years at Lake Chapaa but don´t know what "xplornet" is. What are you tyryig to accomplish?


ShawDirect is combining television programming with high speed internet (Explornet). I want satellite feed internet.


----------



## davidaanthony (Apr 30, 2014)

Gorally08 said:


> IF you have both Shaw Direct and Xplornet services here in Mexico, please share your experiences. We live in a somewhat remote area south of Zihuatanejo and are having a problem getting reliable information regarding satellite TVS and internet in general and more specifically Shaw Direct and Xplornet internet services.
> 
> THANKS in advance for your help.


I know it is possible but need a little help with the dish size and satellite positioning for the internet. It is legal because I talked to Shaw. However, they offer no support outside their service area.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Shaw has changed their policy on using their service outside Canada. If they know you are doing this the service could be removed. I doubt Explornet will work in Mexico. It is a simple satellite internet system but you would have to be on a different bird in Mexico. Would Explornet put you on that Bird??? Shaw is in the process of moving some of their programming onto a Bird that has no coverage in Mexico nor most of the USA. So far it has not affected the networks and other common programming but according to others that will change soon. If you have never used satellite internet you could be in for a surprise. Slow service with a lag due to the distance between you and the Bird. Uploads are slower than dial up. VOIP services do not work. Youtube is horrible. Service providers limit the amount of data you use. Exceeding that limit will result in a slow down that is worse than dialup. Just a simple windows update can eat up that data. I suffered with Hughesnet for 4 years and hated it!


----------

